# Hell everybody



## ndicki (Oct 2, 2006)

Picked up a link from Sim Outhouse, and here I am - great interest in WW2 and postwar RAF, SAAF, SRAF/RhAF, etc, aircraft until the late 70s... Involved in two CFS3 projects, Med Air War (no, I'm not able to tell anyone the release date!) and Battle Of France. Looking forward to meeting you all!

That was a flying start - it's meant to say Hello!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2006)

Hallo !!!
Nice to welcome you here.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 5, 2006)

G'day mate, welcome to the site!


----------

